# Does anyone know when the earliest implantation can occur?



## Britt11

Hi girls, as the title says I am wondering if I could get some feedback on this topic. I know if you do a general search on the internet the typical answer is 6-12 DPO with average at 8-9, do you know if it can happen earlier? has this happend to anyone before? Also what is the earliest +ve pregnancy test if you have implanted early?
thanks so much
cheers,


----------



## Adela Quested

I started getting cramps at about 4 or 5 DPO - that's no proof of anything of course, but given that I never have mid-cycle cramps, ever, I think it was definitely a sign that something was happening on the implantation front. (Of course I could have got my dates wrong but I don't think so!)

Hope that helps!


----------



## fairygirl

I _may_ have had an ib at 5 or 6 dpo a few days ago. I was very crampy on the day leading up to it. Now it's just wait and see. It'll take a good couple of days for hcg to metabolise into the urine. I'm not testing though til AF does a no show. Be interested to read what others say.


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls. I was just googling this and then ame across this thread. How conveinient. 

I have been having cramping since 1DPO now on 5DPO and the cramping is still continuing. Today the twinges are a little sharper and i also have back ache. No IB yet. 

Any thoughts?

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
I am about 3dpo and wondering if I could be getting implantation cramps. Just weird 'tweaks' but not sure i had them mid cycle before. Of course I could just be symptom spotting. Nothing much else, I was a bit Windy earlier on around OV but that seems to have resided- I was/am tired- but not as much as I recall as with my Ectopic back in September. Also (0)(0) are not too sore- not weird tastes, backaches, not much CM (but that could be cos I used softcups this time) and not BBT- high (though I think that is down to my crap BBT- taking)

Would be interesting to see what other ladies come up with.


----------



## NicoleB

I found this...Implantation typically occurs 6 to 10 days after ovulation, or day 20 to 24 of a menstrual cycle. However, it can happen a few days earlier or later. In an average, 28-day cycle, ovulation occurs on day 14 (the first day of a period is considered day 1 in a cycle). Once fertilization occurs, the egg stays in the fallopian tube for 3 days before entering the uterus and begins to implant to the uterine lining.


----------



## Minimin

Can we help implantation in anyway?


----------



## trumpetbum

I have had cramping the last few days. I'm now 6dpo.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm not good at math but I do know that the numbers that are coming up that are saying _on average_ means some implanted sooner and some implanted later. They just added everybody up and divided by ... something. I really hate the term 'on average'! Science geeks like to pin point things!

If the info that NicoleB found is true......
Ovulation
hangs out 3 days
4-5 dpo you _could_ implant!

As for implantation bleeding, not everyone gets that. I only had a little bleeding with my oldest child but it was like at 8 weeks I think. I had no bleeding with my other 4 full term pregnancies.


----------



## StonesWife

Mommymichele- Good to know! I'm 8dpo and have yet to have ib. I do however have a high closed soft cp and still pretty damp cm clear and watery.


----------



## Katy09

I started (what I'm hoping was) IB about 4 dpo, and it lasted about 3-4 days

Also, it started out as very light pink on the TP then turned to brown, very little though, only enough for a thin liner.

I won't be testing until I miss AF also (Dec 28th), or maybe not even then, probably until I start throwing up and bbs are sore. I don't want to be disappointed :(

:dust: to all..


----------



## MommyMichele

Katy09 said:


> I started (what I'm hoping was) IB about 4 dpo, and it lasted about 3-4 days
> 
> Also, it started out as very light pink on the TP then turned to brown, very little though, only enough for a thin liner.
> 
> I won't be testing until I miss AF also (Dec 28th), or maybe not even then, probably until I start throwing up and bbs are sore. I don't want to be disappointed :(
> 
> :dust: to all..

Not everyone gets morning sickness. I had it ONCE during ONE of my 5 pregnancies.


----------



## notquitesure

NicoleB said:


> I found this...Implantation typically occurs 6 to 10 days after ovulation, or day 20 to 24 of a menstrual cycle. However, it can happen a few days earlier or later. In an average, 28-day cycle, ovulation occurs on day 14 (the first day of a period is considered day 1 in a cycle). Once fertilization occurs, the egg stays in the fallopian tube for 3 days before entering the uterus and begins to implant to the uterine lining.

WOW... baby #9 !!! gorgeous names by the way :)

FX for your BFP :hugs:


----------



## PonyGirl

Hmm, I've been trolling this site and the internet looking for some info like this! I'm currently 4-5 dpo and just a couple of hours ago had some sharp pains on my right side, that have dulled down to an ache. Have not noticed any bleeding yet, but am definitely wondering what's up. It doesn't feel like cramps or gas (too far out front to be gas, lol). Have to wait and see, I guess! I knew that there had to be exceptions! Nearly everything I have read has used the words "most" and "average". Someone has to be abnormal, lol!


----------



## confused27

hi pony girl i been searching on this all day, been having cramps on and off since last night, just getting same answers as everyones putting here, hopefully its a good sign tho :dust:


----------



## tabs1465

I think i may be pregnant, because ive never spotted before my period, I have a very irregular period but i keep a period tracker anyway, mine said i would ovulate on a Saturday, me & my partner were active the Friday before, and on Saturday I began to spot, so I think implantation can happen very early lol and believe me i NEVER spot before so I think its possible


----------

